# R1150GS - eletric failure over 2000 RPM



## jreolon (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi..My first post here...

I own a R1150 GS 2001 model.... last weekend, when riding at night start getting a failure on electric system... 
While engine ran fine, all eletrical system (lights, panel, and so on) went down when I ran over 2000 RPM...
Same symptom when you start engine...

Fortunatelly was close to my destination and have to run at low speedy to keep RPM below point of failure...

Any idea of what can cause this ?

Thanks in avance for any help...


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

jreolon said:


> Hi..My first post here...
> 
> I own a R1150 GS 2001 model.... last weekend, when riding at night start getting a failure on electric system...
> While engine ran fine, all eletrical system (lights, panel, and so on) went down when I ran over 2000 RPM...
> Same symptom when you start engine...


Your bike has a "load shedding relay", which kills the electrical power to the lights and some other systems during starting (but obviously not to the engine ignition and FI systems) to reduce the load on the battery during starting. That might be the first place to look to see if you have a defective relay. The relay is inside the fuse/relay box under the seat.


----------



## jreolon (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Ike....Thanks for suggestion..Will try that first... Have a nice day


----------

